# Anyone else have difficult weeks on ebay?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'm a power seller on ebay.

For the most part, business just moves right along. Buyers buy items, and I ship immediately. Everyone is happy.

Then, every once and a while, there just seems to be a period of a week or two when there are lots of problems. These problems just seem to last a short while, but create big headaches.

In the past two weeks:

1. I mis-shipped an item. Totally my fault.
2. One buyer says he didn't receive 2 items I sent. I know I shipped them, about $50, when considering shipping. Ouch!!!
3. Another buyer logged in on the wrong account, and says that it was the wrong address I shipped to, and haven't received their items yet.
4. Another buyer says that he didn't receive the item, and after getting angry, says that his wife found it "in an unopened pile of mail".
5. I sold a book, and the buyer left a neutral feedback about the content of the book!!!! Urrrgh!!!!!!
6. A buyer bought something on 8/8, and finally paid for it on 8/27, and I didn't even know that he'd paid. I finally shipped on 9/4. Totally my fault, but frustrating nonetheless.

99% of the time, things move flawlessly, but some weeks are just hard!

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually I have. It seems that every time the economy turns down my eBay customers start complaining, and my feedback suffers. I too have had a bad two weeks for customer feedback. I don't think I've taken a negative for a year until two weeks ago.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, me too. 
Things will cruise along flawlessly for months then all of a sudden everything hits all at once! For me, screwups tend to be misreading the invoice and packing the wrong item, or sending the right item to the wrong person (I had a doozy one time where I traded packages to customers in Australia and Canada! An expensive mistake). And invariably it's that same week when a buyer gets _exactly_ what she ordered but is mad because she now realizes that she didn't read the description very well... 

Next week'll be better clovis. lol


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one.

I have an iPhone, which is super handy for ebay. It is set to "ding" every time I get an email.

The joke around our house this week, each time the phone dings, has been to say something out loud like:

"Dear ebay seller, on 7/2, I ordered an item from you, and haven't received it yet. In fact, I haven't been to my mail box in 5 and a half months, but I still haven't received it at my doorstep yet. I expected you to carry it into my living room, open the package, and show me how to use the thing."

Or:

"Dear ebay seller, Why haven't I gotten my stuff yet? I ordered it yesterday!"

Or:

"Dear ebay seller, I bought sumpin' from you. Where is it? I didn't tell you, but we've moved twiced since I first bought something and registered on ebay. Send another one to my new address, and if I ever git your other 'un, I'll try and send it back sometime." 

All of the above needs to be said in your best cartoon voice...

And BTW, it made me absolutely sick to have to mail that $50 worth of items out today. I still can't believe between Indiana and Illinois, that the package got lost. I also think it is odd that the buyer and I have emailed every day, but I haven't heard from him since I said I would replace them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> "Dear ebay seller, Why haven't I gotten my stuff yet? I ordered it yesterday!"


lol
I actually have a negative in my feedback from some nitwit who said, "I haven't received this yet!"
My explanation was something to the effect of: "Newbie. She paid four days ago, I shipped three days ago"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ErinP said:


> lol
> I actually have a negative in my feedback from some nitwit who said, "I haven't received this yet!"
> My explanation was something to the effect of: "Newbie. She paid four days ago, I shipped three days ago"


I got that beat. I had a PayPal dispute filed for "Item Not Received" the same day the order was placed.

The best part was talking to PayPal about it. I told her that it had only been a few hours, but the PayPal agent said that I still had no proof that it had been delivered so it was a legitimate complaint.

:doh:

I refunded.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If your making alot of mistakes you need to disconect your phone with your e-mails and give your mind a break. Apoint a certain time of the day to take care of your business. Your suffering from a self induced burn out.
have you ever looked into what it does to people when you live where you work? A similar thing happens to mothers/house wives who have no time off away from their children.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...Erin and Nevada...

I thought I had it bad.

I'm still a little mad over the neutral FB I got a few weeks ago over the _content of a book!!!!_. I didn't even write the book!!!!

I've got 3100+ Positive FB, and 5 neutrals. Truthfully, I didn't deserve any of the neutrals. 

How much longer will it be before I get my first neg?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> If your making alot of mistakes you need to disconect your phone with your e-mails and give your mind a break. Apoint a certain time of the day to take care of your business. Your suffering from a self induced burn out.
> have you ever looked into what it does to people when you live where you work? A similar thing happens to mothers/house wives who have no time off away from their children.


Doesn't really apply to my situation.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nevada said:


> I got that beat. I had a PayPal dispute filed for "Item Not Received" the same day the order was placed.
> 
> The best part was talking to PayPal about it. I told her that it had only been a few hours, but the PayPal agent said that I still had no proof that it had been delivered so it was a legitimate complaint.
> 
> ...


Good night! 
There were obviously too many stupid people loose in the world that day. lol



clovis said:


> I've got 3100+ Positive FB, and 5 neutrals. Truthfully, I didn't deserve any of the neutrals.
> 
> How much longer will it be before I get my first neg?


You might _never_ get any. 
I have over 5000 positives and only three negatives. One from the dim bulb mentioned above, one from a seller who gyped me out of about 1/3 of the $300 worth of stuff I ordered from her (and even got a settlement from PP) and one from six years ago when PP crashed and I didn't know a payment had been made.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Here is my latest headache:

The person that logged into the wrong account and bought an item from me is now demanding I replace the item...at the new address.

What I don't understand is this:

They bought under an ebay user ID such as: ABC. They keep contacting me under a different user ID, like XYZ. I do think they are the same people, but I feel very uncomfortable answering questions of any sort with them, especially questions like "Where is my stuff?" 

Their feedback score is 2, and 0%.

The shipping address is a business. 

How frustrating!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought Fee-Bay was all milk and honey and I am just being overly paranoid for not wanting to rent my stuff there after reading the horror stories in the Fee-Bay Community Discussion Forums , and the stories are getting worse . 
I do have " stuff " that I think would best sell there , but I don't want to start a lending library and refund there money after 45 days . I won all the older factory shop manuals from a closed pontiac / GMC truck dealership . For My reason why I don't want to sell on FEE-Bay Read Jkrantz post (they have almost 8,000 sales ) titled ( Buyer returned item I never sold and got pay pal full refund ) on the Trust and Safety Forum on 09/21/10 . They sold a ring for $800. buyer left " love the ring feedback " 40 days later files SNAD Claim , mailed back a $1.00 dollar store bracelet and gets fully refunded and kept the ring , even after all the feedback post's and E-Mails were forwarded to Pay Pal .  
( I won all the older factory shop manuals from an out of business Pontiac / GMC truck dealership , and want to sell the ones I will never use .)
Bob


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Fee-Bay Community Discussion Forums , and the stories are getting worse


Nah. The stories have ALWAYS been horrible there. 
Near as I can tell, the "discussion forums" are really "gripe forums." I decided many years ago that I couldn't visit there on any regular basis because it clouded my own opinions.


----------

